# Mammoth in May advice



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Trying to plan a trip to Mammoth in the next 3-4 weeks and just have a few questions. Will they keep most of their terrain open through May? I know they stay open until July, but just wondering when they really start closing off terrain? Base definitely shouldn't be an issue this year. 

Secondly, are there any deals to be found? It looks like the cheapest lift/lodge through their site has us staying at Juniper Springs. Anyone ever stayed there? We also thought about staying at Sierra Nevada Lodge for $99 a night if we could find a deal on lift tickets. Any thoughts on where to find lift ticket deals? REI? Rental shops? Grocery stores?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Eagle and Canyon closed this weekend[chairs 15 & 2...almost the whole left side of the resortif you are looking at a trail map]. I stayed at Sierra Nevada before,try Mammoth Mtn Inn .It's right by the main area, and is a bit nicer than S.N Inn.Sierra is about a 5 min drive to the nearest lift when they start closing stuff down.Motel 6 is a bargain also.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry ,Chair 2 is open ...here is a lift status from the Forums on Mammoth's web site...
Chairs 1, 2, 3, 6, 11, and Panorama Gondola.

Saturday & Sunday - Chairs 5, 10, and 23.

Panorama Gondola will be down for maintenance from May 31st to June 17th with Chair 23 running instead.
Check their website as this can change all the time.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on Mammoth Mtn. Inn. It's only $20 more and seems to be worth it. Although we would only stay there if we found a deal on lift tickets elsewhere. If not, it will be cheaper to do the lift/lodging deal and stay at Juniper Springs. Any idea on where we can find a deal on lift tickets? And as far as the mountain, would you say at least 50% of the terrain will still be open in a few weeks?


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

From Mammoth's facebook page....

Enjoy tons of sun and epic spring conditions with the Spring Fest Package. Starting at only $99*, you'll get a lift ticket for each person on the reservation when you stay two or more nights. *Restrictions apply. Check the website for details.
Mammoth Mountain - Deals
Mammoth Mountain Ski Area - Skiing, Snowboarding, Rentals, Lodging and More

Possibly[about the terrain]You will still be able to go off the top,as long as the gondola is running that weekend you go.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Still contemplating this trip. We would get there early Tuesday morning, just ride for the day and stay that night. Anyone been lately? How are the conditions? The high for Tuesday is 52 and sunny (Mammoth in general, not necessarily on the mountain). Does this normally equate to good fun spring conditions on the mountain? As far as lodging, would you guys recommend staying in the village or in town and taking a shuttle? What would make for a better evening as far as restaurants and having a few beers? It's just me and the wife, so not looking to party too hard or anything... but also not opposed to drinking into the a.m. hours.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw on their site that they had snow this past weekend,but it is supposed to get to 52 on Tues and into the 60's by Wed.....but it is MAY ,so good luck.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

wvbms said:


> Still contemplating this trip. We would get there early Tuesday morning, just ride for the day and stay that night. Anyone been lately? How are the conditions? The high for Tuesday is 52 and sunny (Mammoth in general, not necessarily on the mountain). Does this normally equate to good fun spring conditions on the mountain? As far as lodging, would you guys recommend staying in the village or in town and taking a shuttle? What would make for a better evening as far as restaurants and having a few beers? It's just me and the wife, so not looking to party too hard or anything... but also not opposed to drinking into the a.m. hours.


 my friends just came back from mammoth.
it snowed 1-2 inches on sunday morning. snow was a bit slushy but definitely nice since it was practically empty. mammoth is closing on 4th of july so might as well get in the last couple runs of the snowboarding of the season while you can. It might be a warm forecast but i would take up a jacket just in case, wind can ruin the day.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Effective 5/9/11

Lift hours will change to 8am-3pm daily

Broadway Express (Chair 1)
Stump Alley Express (Chair 2)
Face Lift Express (Chair 3)
Thunder Bound Express (Chair 6) (10am opening)
Discovery Chair (Chair 11) (9am opening)
Lower Panorama Gondola (G1)
Upper Panorama Gondola (G2)

Here's the lifts planned to open for this weekend:

Effective 5/7/11-5/8/11:

-Broadway Express (Chair 1)
-Stump Alley Express (Chair 2)
-Face Lift Express (Chair 3)
-Chair 5
-Thunder Bound Express (Chair 6) (open at 10am daily)
-Gold Rush Express (Chair 10)
-Discovery Chair (Chair 11)
-Chair 23
-Lower Panorama Gondola (G1)
-Upper Panorama Gondola (G2)


----------



## chilliwilli (Dec 8, 2008)

OP...did you make it up to Mammoth? Just curious about road conditions...if there were any closings etc...


----------

